# precision power amps



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

I have a freind who owns a car audio shop. He sells these amps and likes them alot what do you guys think of them. Right now they are bilding a custom box for 6 l7 and powering them with 3 precision power amps. He says at 2 ohm they are 1600 watts and at 1 ohm thay are 2300 watts I think not sure of the model number sounds like a nice amp to me what do you think


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

They are good amps. The older ones are better than the new (IMO) but they will both do the trick. How much does he sell them for?

D.E.I is the maker of PPi, Orion, Viper, Clifford, and a couple other companies. Any of those brands that I listed are very good quality. 

www.alarms.com


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> They are good amps. The older ones are better than the new (IMO) but they will both do the trick. How much does he sell them for?
> 
> D.E.I is the maker of PPi, Orion, Viper, Clifford, and a couple other companies. Any of those brands that I listed are very good quality.
> 
> www.alarms.com



ditto

the classics are amazing (Art series anyone?), the new ones have gone downhill but are still quality


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

It is last years model not the new one. I knew that they were made by dei after I got my clifford alarm from him. Not really sure how much they are havent decided wich amp to get so havent talked about prices yet. What do you think is better phoenix gold amps or the precision power amps?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Phoenix Gold is quality and very clean wattage, but not too powerful and very high priced. I would probably only use a Phoenix Gold amp for my high's and nothing else. I'm using an Orion amp for my subs.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i got PG amp pushing my PG subs.. in my opinion they sound pretty damn good. The subs i got cheap cause i knew the dealer and i helped him out ..but the amp was kinda expensive, its class D mono amp.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Well when looking at a 4 channel amp my friend said the pg amp would be cheaper than the ppi and a little more than the rockford so I think it would be the same for a sub amp. bumpin how much did the orion amp run you


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i like ppi amps too, my friend had 2 of them, the older models, they are power hungry but are just awesome. I think the older ones are much better than the new ones that they got out now


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

yeah thats what Ive been hearing when looking around at the ppi amps


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

scrappy said:


> Well when looking at a 4 channel amp my friend said the pg amp would be cheaper than the ppi and a little more than the rockford so I think it would be the same for a sub amp. bumpin how much did the orion amp run you


I got the Orion XTR Pro 2400 for $500.


----------

